# Thoughts on these Lizards



## bcritch (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been hearing good things as well about the lizards. I'm going to try some out as well in the spring.


----------



## little anth (Jan 30, 2008)

my buddie loves em he does well with em i dont like fishin with em that much


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 30, 2008)

Those look really nice. Lizards are an awesome bait. I like the color a lot too, it looks similar to a motoroil color.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

The lizards are fairly popular around here. T-rigged with a 1/8oz - 3/16oz bullet weight.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 30, 2008)

I barely fish lizards. Only have a couple packs, but never really use them. I prefer other baits such as jigs and weightless senkos for the same presentation. But then again, I haven't gave lizards that fair of a shot; I will try them more extensively come this spawning season. But hey; if you don't want them anymore, I'm always open! Haha just messin', I really have little use for them. Senkos and jigs and tubes get the job done well.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 30, 2008)

lizards look good. I have my best luck on them in the spring, if you throw one on a bed something will nail it, salamanders love them bass eggs, as for the color, I mostly(almost only) fish the pumpkinseed with char tails. I fish it mostly carolina rigged, but have hooked a few on texas rigged.


----------



## redbug (Jan 31, 2008)

I picked up a bag of 100 zoom lizards a while back and I think thy are still sitting in the garage unopened I never got around to using them.
you are rite that is a bunch of lizards

Wayne
.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 31, 2008)

Got a 6 lber. on a small slider lizard at dennisville lake, fishing a small submerged stump field. Lizards are a good spring early summer bait.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 31, 2008)

In one pond I fish, no bait can out produce a Zoom Watermelon Seed Lizard. I have tried a lot of other types, but it seems like I get bit most on the Zoom's. It would be tough for me to buy 100 lizards if I hadn't tried them before. That color looks too light for a lot of the water I fish, but it might be just right for yours.

My dad caught his biggest, an 11 pounder, out of our pond on a lizard in the middle of the summer. I've never caught any really big fish on them, but they will sometimes catch fish better than worms.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

they look like they were made with the same lurecraft mold i bought tonight......


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 1, 2008)

I like using lizards simply because everyone else seems to be throwing something else. In the high pressured PA public waters it is insane the amount of fishing pressure these fairly small lakes get. Almost everyone throws a plastic worm, and nowadays the senkos and creature baits are all the rage. The lizard just offers something a tad different that has caught me fish when I could't buy a bite on anything else.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried the other brands of lizards but found out slider lizards work the best for me. I think this is due to the fact that have lizard paws instead of the squigly appentages.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 4, 2008)

I have done well for largemouth and smallmouth with junebug and pumpkin chart lizards, T-rigged. I haven't used them much lately, but I usually have some with me incase I want to try something a little different.


----------



## shortfish (Feb 6, 2008)

lizards are pretty big here in oklahoma if you dont have one tied on through the 3 phases of the spawn you aint catchin fish. but no really post spawn we carolinarig em. and spawn they are great when the fish are on the beds.


----------

